# Rhode Island moving Halloween



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello all from snowy Rhode Island! I just got to work, and during my morning ritual of reading the local paper online, saw an interesting article. There seems to be a push to change Halloween to the last Saturday in October, permanently. I know this has happened in other places, but I've been under the impression that that this was more of a "Bible Belt" phenomenon. This push seems to be more about convenience than about religious reasons. Based on some of the quotes and the poll that is up, there doesn't seem to be much support for it though...phew!

Also, I was surprised to see anyone thinking about Halloween this early in the year. I know we do, but normal people? lol

Story:

http://www.projo.com/news/content/HALLOWEEN_LAW_01-29-11_4LM6S1O_v19.18e8175.html

Poll/Comments
http://www.projo.com/perl/common/surveys/vote_now.pl


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Interesting article, particularly the comment by the restaurant owners that this would actually hurt their weekend business. I'm also in agreement with the constituent that wondered why time was being spent on this issue rather than the more pressing ones that need attention.

People need to just leave this holiday alone and stop trying to tear it from its roots just because it might be more convenient.


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

Actually, Hallowe'en is not an "official" holiday on any government calendar. How could they change the date?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The government can't make you not celebrate Halloween on the 31st. What are they going to do arrest kids if they go Trick r treating on 10/31? This is so foolish.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gosh, I'd be torn. I like the idea of not having to go to work (or take time off of it - LOL!) but it also seems rather wrong, for lack of a better word, since H'ween has it roots so far back in time! Kind of kills the anticipation.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

avarax said:


> Also, I was surprised to see anyone thinking about Halloween this early in the year. I know we do, but normal people? lol
> 
> Story:
> 
> ...


You mean we are not normal


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm also in agreement with the constituent that wondered why time was being spent on this issue rather than the more pressing ones that need attention.


I agree. How about thinking about, oh, I don't know, education, health care, Gas Prices?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Seems like a way to distract the public from the larger issues.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

And the public is very easily distracted. Most of them anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jaege said:


> And the public is very easily distracted. Most of them anyway.


You got that right and...oh look, a chicken!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Never agreed with the moving of the holiday as a whole. However being from up here I did support moving the night up in Foxboro because of the Pats game. However that was for the safety of the kids in the town and not a movement of a whole state.


----------

